# mysqlmanager +phpmyadmin = no connection

## canis_lupus

Phpmyadmin can't connect to mysql server on remote machine over TCP: #2013 - Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111

Privileges are grants, a can connect to mysql from mysql client: 

```
mysql -h 192.168.1.101  -P3307 -u root  -p

mysql -h 192.168.1.101  -P3307 -u root  -p

Enter password:

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 8387

Server version: 5.0.84 Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.84-r1
```

Phpmyadmin and mysql server runs on the same machine (socket connection) - is ok. 

Config of phpmyadmin:

 *Quote:*   

> <?php                                                                 
> 
> /*                                                                    
> 
>  * Generated configuration file                                       
> ...

 

my.cnf:

 *Quote:*   

> [manager]                                                                                                                       
> 
> default-mysqld-path             = /usr/sbin/mysqld
> 
> socket                          = /var/run/mysqld/manager.sock
> ...

 

WTF?

----------

## K13

Change server ip-address to 127.0.0.1 in phpmyadmin settings or change bind-address to <your ip> in my.cnf.

----------

